# Ms 6540



## Neuk (Sep 5, 2005)

Hello, I have a MS 6540 motherboard, and I'm running on Windows XP (S1), 740mbs of DDR RAM, 2ghz p4 processor. 

I've found the drivers for the motherboard at - http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/driver/dvr/spt_dvr_list.php?part=4&kind=25&CHIP=25&ID=4 but I'm not sure which drivers I need to download precisely. There are a lot to pick from. Could someone guide me in the right direction? Also, where would I install them to?


Thanks.


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

Your board has the SIS chipset, all I can see on their website are drivers for the AGP.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Download and run Everest Home Edition. This will tell you what components you have. You can go into the device manager and see what drivers you need to install.

http://www.lavalys.com/products/overview.php?pid=1&lang=en


----------

